# 04 cam question



## redgoatjake92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello ik this may have been asked but im still new to the whole gto thing, but is there a cam that I can put in without having to install a torque converter but yet still gain some power, I blow the head gasket and since I was gonna have the top end apart I was thinking of a cam and answer would be helpful thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A 220/224 or maybe a 222/226 would work with the stock stall.


----------



## redgoatjake92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Whats that over the stock specs?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Without looking it up around 20 more per event. Lift stock was around .500 with 115.5 lsa


----------

